# New to HO scale; questions on first set



## phdezra (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi all. My son is 8 and has a basic O scale set, and now we're ready to buy an HO starter set which I will help him with. For starters, $200, I've decided on a very basic Bachmann set: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BPPNWE/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2WABNA1KUKB3O which includes two trains, DCC, etc.

However, from the get-go we want to expand it with two specific ideas in mind: 1) my son absolutely wants an Amtrak (DCC) train and passenger cars - how will I know if it can handle the curves based on size of train? Rule of thumb?

2) Expansion packs to expand upon the basic layout... any basic ideas/thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 25, 2013)

I can't offer a rule of thumb..I usually just try it. On longer cars, I look at the truck assembly and see if they can turn almost 90 degree's without hitting anything under the carriage. If it doesn't then you can run tighter turns, albeit looks a little strange. But hey he is 8, so it wont matter to him...it wouldn't me at that age...


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

That Bachmann is a great 'get your feet wet' DCC starter set.
I have that exact Bachmann controller and the same
DCC locos. I have added
a 'walk around' controller and a number of other
locos and regularly run 4 locos at the
same time with no protest from the power supply. So
you would have no problem adding a DCC Amtrak train.

Others will, correctly, advise you to go with NCE, Digitrax or other
DCC system. These accommodate sound and other
features better than the Bachmann but they are more costly.
Thanks to standards set by the NMRA your Bachmann DCC locos will
operate just fine should you later elect to go to NCE or Digitrax controllers.

You'll most likely want to get flex track to be able to create
curves of a wide enough radius to accommodate long passenger
cars.

I would, however, shop around for the Bachmann set. That is not a super
low price. I lucked up and found a used one on Craigslist.

You've come to the right place to get help and advice on
your new hobby. Enjoy it.

Don


----------



## phdezra (Nov 28, 2010)

Don - great points. I have not purchased the Bachmann set and will look around..

You mentioned digitrax etc -- is there another one or two sets you can recommend (link at Trainz or elsewhere) with the sound and more advanced options...?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Phdezra

There are tons of posts here on the forum from guys who operate
the various DCC systems. Especially check the DCC forum's many
pages. 

I don't personally know much about the starter sets from other
DCC system makers. Here's hoping some of the guys who
have NCE or Digitrax can chime in with their experiences and
advice for you. I doubt that you'll find any to be in the
price range of the Bachmann though.

You can also expect to be able to get very expert technical 
advice on DCC wiring, problems and operations should you need it. 
All you gotta do is ask.

Don


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

phdezra said:


> Don - great points. I have not purchased the Bachmann set and will look around..
> 
> You mentioned digitrax etc -- is there another one or two sets you can recommend (link at Trainz or elsewhere) with the sound and more advanced options...?




I run DCC so I figure I should toss my weight on this, Bacnhmann, while ok for a "get your feet wet" is crap....the engines If you want to use them cool beans do so, they will give you a good life span at least and are good to at least to get you up and running, however if you can get a Digitrax Zephyr starter set, yes its going to be a bit more costly but you will love the capabilities it offers, but until then the Bachmann system will get you going, remember Bachmann is called Botchmann for a reason 


if your really wanting to get an amtrack set up look for one you like and either get teh train/engine or get this set and save up for the better engine and controler, at least this set will get you going as far as track, some rolling stock and two engines, even if they are basic, you can always add sound to them later, however it may be limited as to what you can do with them.

I personially have the Zephyr and love it, and yes I even had the Bachmann controler that comes in this set, the E-Z command, and after about 2 months of sporatic use (total time was maybe 2 months) of just light use it burned its self out and gave up...last time i EVER buy a E-Z command DCC unit...be warned...

but as for the set or similar yes its good for getting your started until you can upgrade to better set ups...


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Most of the time you get what you pay for with DCC. I would rather have a used Zephyr than a new Bachman.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey Youse guys...

I think we all would agree that NCE and Digitrax offer
DCC systems far superior to Bachmann in many ways...

BUT...

I gotta come to Bachmann's defense based on my
own and my brother's experiences. First...under
powered? NOT! Using the DCC starter set controller
and Power supply we had a consist of 2 GPs heading about 20 cars...2 mu'ed GE 70 tonners
with about 10 cars...an FP proudly towing 4 lighted passenger
cars all running at the same time last week...and the power supply
was just warm to the touch.

We had a lot of fun running those trains with the Bachmann
main controller and 2 hand helds...it took 
a lot of button pushing and throttle twisting to
maintain order on a single track main.

So far there has been only one casualty with
the Bachmann locos...an S4 motor had
a brush problem and that motor had to be replaced. Not a 
bad record for many many hours of running
nine Bachmann DCC engines. 

Maybe we've been lucky (crossed fingers as I leave
the forum to run some trains)...or maybe some
of you had bad luck...but whatever, Bachmann
has been around a long time and there has
to be a reason. Give 'em some slack...pretty please.

Don


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I have a Bachmann HO ALCO 2-6-0 that came with DCC and sound. I absolutely love it and I'll be adding more as I can afford it. If you can find a set that includes the sound feature I think you'll find it worth the extra expense.


----------

